# Trovoada Cabo da Roca 01-04-2013 (10 fotos)



## ajrebelo (2 Abr 2013 às 03:57)

Boas

Aqui fica a ida de ontem ao cabo da roca.

Cheguei ao cabo por volta das 19h (mais a namorada que tem acompanhado estas ultimas caçadas ) pronto para ver o por do sol e de seguida tentar apanhar alguma trovoada que se aproximava de Oeste, Noroeste.

Local escolhido Praia da Adraga - Almoçageme - Sintra

Mesmo antes de chegar à praia podem virar numa cortada em terra batida a esquerda e depois na segunda à direita e novamente à direita vão chegar a uma serra mesmo por cima da praia, onde existe um buraco tipo boca do inferno mas, umas 3 vezes mais alto, não vou por fotos do buraco pois é para lá irem, vale a pena.

O cenário era este.












Antes de escurecer fomos ao café da praia ganhar energia para a noite, inicio de madrugada que se avizinhava.

O cenário na praia era lindo nessa altura,






Passado um tempo e mais aconchegados  começamos a ver uns clarões para a zona do Cabo da Roca, agarramos no jeep prego a fundo direitos ao cabo.

Depois foi ver trovejar, estrelas, barquinhos, trovejar, estrelas,  barquinhos, até ás 0h30m.

Cheios de frio ou melhor eu cheio de frio, pois no carro estava quente, acabamos por voltar para casa, aqui fica mais umas quantas imagens da trovoada.




































Quem corre por gosto não cansa.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2013 às 08:39)

Grandes fotos Rebelo  .


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2013 às 09:00)

Mais umas belas fotos! Meteoalerta sempre em cima do acontecimento!
Um cenário desses merecia era uns relâmpagos a 1km de distância... Daqueles a rasgar todo o céu!

(Eu por aqui ainda estou à espera de uma trovoada nocturna como deve ser...já lá vai quase um ano sem nada... )


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2013 às 14:25)

Belo cenário, belos raios, belas fotos, mais uma vez, como diz o ecobcg, em cima do acontecimento

Nunca vi uma trovoada no mar à noite, deve ser lindo, estar no meio do nada, ouvir só as ondas e os trovões com os relâmpagos a iluminar o céu e o mar. Talvez um dia

Abraço


----------



## Seavoices (2 Abr 2013 às 16:08)

Escelentes fotos, quer da trovoada quer da Praia da Adraga, a minha praia.

Para informação, o buraco que referes como igual À Boca do Inferno chama-se Buraco do Fojo.

Boas caçadas


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2013 às 19:01)

Bons registos, como sempre .


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2013 às 19:08)

Excelentes registos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2013 às 21:49)

Grandes fotos...como sempre! Nada como namorar com um cenário desses...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 02:09)

Boas fotos


----------



## MontijoCity (3 Abr 2013 às 14:55)

Tens de arranjar um controlo remoto wireless e ficar no quentinho do carro 
Boas fotos. Abraço!


----------



## actioman (3 Abr 2013 às 18:55)

Grande Rebelo piriquita! 

Bom registo e em grande dimensão!

Obrigado pela partilha, trovoadas à beira-mar não é para todos e ainda para mais com a _Maria_ ao lado! 

Abraço!


----------

